

Ask HN: How do Swipely and Blippy get their data? - gilaniali

I couldn't find this online, but was wondering how they were going about pulling people's purchases?<p>I doubt all or any banks have apis. Are they then simply scraping data by using the customers log-in info?
======
pascalchristian
Probably the similar to how Mint and inDinero works; they use a third party
service (such as Yodlee) which provide aggregation of financial data.

There was a thread about this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1537825>

